# car crushed by truck



## Scout (Sep 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuNjOfan0zA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 4, 2009)

Am I the only one who wonders why they first let him get out of the car and walk, and then collar and backboard?


----------



## MRE (Sep 4, 2009)

Foxbat said:


> Am I the only one who wonders why they first let him get out of the car and walk, and then collar and backboard?



They probably determined that with the trailer still hanging over the vehicle that the scene wasn't safe enough for them to immobilize him inside his own vehicle.  Sounds like a good call to me.


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 4, 2009)

W1IM said:


> They probably determined that with the trailer still hanging over the vehicle that the scene wasn't safe enough for them to immobilize him inside his own vehicle.  Sounds like a good call to me.



Agreed. The scene was unsafe. Get him out and then collar. I think they made the right call.


----------



## tydek07 (Sep 4, 2009)

I think that guy best be saying his prayers every morning and every night  ... and maybe a couple times inbetween.


----------



## guardian528 (Sep 4, 2009)

i don't think the victim was going to let anyone make him stay in that car a second longer, he wanted OUT


----------



## nomofica (Sep 6, 2009)

One of the EMS general rules: life over limbs. 

Scene was definitely too unsafe to screw around take their time. I would have done the same thing; pull him out, then do spinal immobilization.


----------



## RescueYou (Sep 8, 2009)

nomofica said:


> One of the EMS general rules: life over limbs.
> 
> Scene was definitely too unsafe to screw around take their time. I would have done the same thing; pull him out, then do spinal immobilization.




Agreed. C-spine and a c-collar are of no use on a dead pt.


----------



## dmc2007 (Sep 8, 2009)

Given how flimsily those box trucks appear to be constructed I'm not too surprised the buy made it out.  That being said the guy should definitely be grateful.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Sep 9, 2009)

This looks like one of the few cases where I would consider moving the car with the patient still in it. I know every thing says not to do it but that beats having to work under that trailer supported on a cable.


----------



## nomofica (Sep 10, 2009)

rescuepoppy said:


> This looks like one of the few cases where I would consider moving the car with the patient still in it. I know every thing says not to do it but that beats having to work under that trailer supported on a cable.



I think it'd take more time setting up to pull the car out versus just pulling the guy out.


----------



## mharman09 (Sep 19, 2009)

reminds me of this: http://news.globaltv.com/story.html?id=1985581


----------



## fiddlesticks (Sep 19, 2009)

wow what a lucky guy. and a great call for all  the ems workers.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, that guy is very blessed. Looked like you could not tied that guy down to the car to do a extrication. But the scene looks unsafe with the cable holding the trailer up. Wouldn't it be a good size jolt if the vehicle was moved out from under the trailer?


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh come on guys, just admit it - just like me, most of you would have cleared c-spine.
























I'm kidding!!!!!!






Man, that guy needs to go buy a lotto ticket.


----------



## Wax (Nov 5, 2009)

i think they called it right


----------

